
Ask HN: Diagram tools? - bradhe
I&#x27;m trying to formalize some of our network and data flow diagrams. What tools are you guys using these days for building these types of diagrams? Vizio was my previous go-to but I&#x27;d like something that has some nicer defaults and is easier to work with.<p>I like Cloudcraft, but it&#x27;s AWS-specific.
======
djhworld
I used draw.io, it has AWS images and supports embedding the diagram markup
within a PNG on export so you can upload the master to your corporate
wiki/share it with colleagues

------
lildata
Archi [https://www.archimatetool.com](https://www.archimatetool.com) is very
good if you are willing to follow Archimate.

------
billconan
I like [http://plantuml.com/](http://plantuml.com/)

